# Apache/Nagios Issue

## Skullbus

Hey,

Ok, Out of the box it configured apache and I am able to access the main page when I go to http://localhost/nagios, but if I click on a Tactical Overview or any other option I get 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> ...

 

I haved checked the access and error log and I tried to adjust the the permissions on the directory and checked to see if apache is in the group nagios.  Everything checks out find.

Any suggestion were else I should look at to figure out the problem.  Thanks

access log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 127.0.0.1 - - [04/Aug/2008:14:35:11 -0700] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 44
> 
> 127.0.0.1 - - [04/Aug/2008:14:40:11 -0700] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 44
> ...

 

error log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Mon Aug 04 11:40:22 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /nagios/cgi-bin/status.cgi denied, referer: http://voyager/nagios/side.html
> 
> [Mon Aug 04 11:40:26 2008] [error] Unrecognized character \\x7F at /usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/status.cgi line 1.\n
> ...

 

----------

## anello

The nagios service is running???

Did you authentificate yourself? Nagios needs an authentification to work correctly.

----------

## elgato319

"Tactical Overview" is a CGI script.

plz check that cgi scripts are working correctly.

----------

